# Vent-less NG heaters..



## Beetle-Kill (Oct 7, 2012)

It would be installed in a MH I rent out.  The intended location is ideal, NG lines directly underneath and a roof vent above it if required.
Looking at the HD Reddy Heat units, either the 16K BTU or 30K BTU units. The sq./ft. is 780 and they have a Quad Castille pellet stove, but apparantly that's not enough heat.
Are there better options out there? The place is tight, so I am concerned about the "vent-less" leaking and killing them in their sleep.
Thoughts?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry. Mods, can you move this to the "Gas forum"? I never go there, forgot where to post this. Thanks, JB


----------



## semipro (Oct 7, 2012)

If its tight don't use one.  These are not meant for tight conditions and it usually says so in the instructions that come with the device telling you to crack a window etc.  These units when working perfectly emit CO2 and water vapor.  When the fuel mixture is imperfect some CO is likely to result.  Water vapor can be its own issue causing mold growth etc.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Oct 8, 2012)

semi- Thanks, doesn't look like a good fit for that location. I'll have to start looking for a vented model.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2012)

Beetle-Kill said:


> semi- Thanks, doesn't look like a good fit for that location. I'll have to start looking for a vented model.


 
Smart move, IMHO...


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 16, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Smart move, IMHO...


 
I second that.  Even though we have one, and have had one previously in a different house, I would NEVER put one in a rental.  People are too....er...common sense challenged sometimes to trust they wouldn't do something stupid like toss some paper in it to burn or something.  Additionally they do have a smell and can effect some people, like those with asthma or that are chemically sensitive.  Then there's the fact that they aren't meant for tight buildings and every MFG I've ever seen suggests leaving a window open a crack when the unit is operating.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 16, 2012)

I believe Massachusetts doesn't allow vent-free heaters and I personally would be concerned with the pollution potential and other hazards they could produce.. Either way be sure you have CO detectors throughout your home along with smokes..

Ray


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 16, 2012)

semipro said:


> are not meant for tight conditions and it usually says so in the instructions that come with the device telling you to crack a window etc.  These units when working perfectly emit CO2 and water vapor.  When the fuel mixture is imperfect some CO is likely to result.  Water


 
I got rid of one in the family cabin this year.  I had massive water vapor issues in it when I flipped it on in the winter.  The condensation on the walls and such was probably because I was heating it up from a cold start.  The walls were cold so water collected on them.  I don't have any specific complaints on them other than in the back of my mind I knew all of those combustion byproducts were still in the building. 

Matt


----------

